# SO much haulage today!! Hee :) (Lorac, MUFE, MAC, VS)



## LeeleeBell (Sep 7, 2009)

Wish I could take pics but I am having camera and charger issues ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: I will try and borrow someone else's later:

I got: 

*Lorac e/s "Green Room*"...OMG, The pigmentation and quality of this eyeshadow...can't say enough about it, and this is exactly the dark green semi metallic (almost teal...but definitely more green) I was looking for. It's gorgeeeous! I am in lurve with it lol.

*MUFE Aqua eyes e/l and Smoky Lash mascara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* LOVE them both. Perfect mascara, and the e/l actually coats my waterline...thats a biggie to me. UD 24/7 wouldn't do that.

*Victoria's Secret eyeshadow in Sandstorm*...the perfect peachy light bronze e/s (from the Christian Siriano collection), and also a *concealer from VS + a body lotio*n

*MAC e/s in Nocturnelle*.

I also bought vitalumiere foundation from Chanel but ended up returning it...it was too sheer and I like more coverage. I am sticking to Revlon CS I think. It's really the best I have found...


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 7, 2009)

Okey dokes here are the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The greenish color is Lorac's Green Room in different lighting. The peachy bronze color is VS sandstorm, and the purple one is MAC Nocturnelle


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Okey dokes here are the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 The greenish color is Lorac's Green Room in different lighting. The peachy bronze color is VS sandstorm, and the purple one is MAC Nocturnelle_

 
beautiful colors


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And today I got my Spiced Chocolate and MAC pigment samples (Melon, Heritage Rouge and Grape) in the mail...so I have tons of new stuff to play with


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 9, 2009)

ohh have fun with everything!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 9, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice haul, I love Nocturnelle e/s!


----------



## jimenezj87 (Sep 10, 2009)

great haul! I've been wanting to try the MUFE e/l, I think I'll give it a try soon


----------



## t4ruh (Sep 10, 2009)

lovely haul!


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am loving playing with it all!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice haul, esp. the pigments and spiced choc. quad!
Have you tried matte lumiere? It has more coverage than vita. I love it. (I'm on the oily side of normal, btw)


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 13, 2009)

Great Haul guys i can't wait to have my first one


----------



## skristallia (Sep 18, 2009)

Hope you'll enjoy them


----------

